# how many gots can you lease and show your own?



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

This soring for the farms I might show three goats that are leased and tree or four that are mine. I am woundering if there is an age limit on how many you can lease and own at a fair? What do you guys think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact your fair and ask them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

ok Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed with Karen.. I know for Stratham I was only allowed three... But I don't know if other fairs are different..


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

We have people at our fair that last year they brought 53 goats to show , as you can see they basically make our dairy class up


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Our fair only allows 5 animals in the 4-H show, but unlimited in the Open show.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Email Jolee she is the head for goats


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have her email and if you do can you pm it to me?


----------

